# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  يوم الرجــــــــــــــــــــال وأنت منهم يا [you]

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*احبتى الكرام 
من منا لم يحسب حسابا لذلك اليوم(18/11) ففيه ترجع الامور الى نصابها ويرجع الكأس المحبوب والبطولة الاولى الى حيث يجب ان تكون.. فقد نادى المنادى الى الدفاع عن اسطر التاريخ .. الى الدفاع عن الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل ... فهذا اليوم احبتى نكون او لانكون. ولااحتمالات وارده غير ان نقتص لماحدث بالدورة الاولى .. من منا لم يتألم فى ذلك اليوم المسكون بامر الدجالين والمشعوذين ..اعددنا العده فيه وجاءت الاقدار خلاف مانريد ولن نتوانى عن الاستعداد لضربهم وفاءا لسيرة الشهداء الذين جادوا بارواحهم عبر التاريخ المريخى فالهزيمه غير وارده مادام بدواخلنا سامى عزالدين وشهداء ام مغد وايداهور قدموا اغلى مايملكون من اجل ان تكون صفوه ومن اجل ان تجلس بالاستاد مرفوع الرأس لانك ترتدى اللونين الاحمر والاصفر.. قدموا ارواحهم فلا تبخل علينا بالحضور الى الاستاد وما اقل ما ندعوك له ... 
موعدنا حيث يجب ان يتواجد الرجال فى ذلك اليوم ...ولنترك مشاهدة التلفاز للمؤلفة قلوبهم والمحبين القشرة من الرجال دون اصحاب الاعذار واخوات سيده فرح اما جنود صفوة الارض فمكانها حيث يجب ان تكون فلاتراجع عن النصر ولا خزلان من كل قارئ لهذا البوست وماعليك الا التسجيل ووضع رقم موبايلك من اجل المريخ ومن اجل قطع لسان الكارهين لتاريخنا ومريخنا
*

----------


## مرهف

*زعيمنا ورئيسنا الحبيب عبدالعظيم
لا املك الا ان اقول انه يومكم انتم 
وكفي
وانت تدرك معني ما كتبته
...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*منصورين باذن الله..وان شاءالله ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

احبتى الكرام 
من منا لم يحسب حسابا لذلك اليوم(11/11) ففيه ترجع الامور الى نصابها ويرجع الكأس المحبوب والبطولة الاولى الى حيث يجب ان تكون.. فقد نادى المنادى الى الدفاع عن اسطر التاريخ .. الى الدفاع عن الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل ... فهذا اليوم احبتى نكون او لانكون. ولااحتمالات وارده غير ان نقتص لماحدث بالدورة الاولى .. من منا لم يتألم فى ذلك اليوم المسكون بامر الدجالين والمشعوذين ..اعددنا العده فيه وجاءت الاقدار خلاف مانريد ولن نتوانى عن الاستعداد لضربهم وفاءا لسيرة الشهداء الذين جادوا بارواحهم عبر التاريخ المريخى فالهزيمه غير وارده مادام بدواخلنا سامى عزالدين وشهداء ام مغد وايداهور قدموا اغلى مايملكون من اجل ان تكون صفوه ومن اجل ان تجلس بالاستاد مرفوع الرأس لانك ترتدى اللونين الاحمر والاصفر.. قدموا ارواحهم فلا تبخل علينا بالحضور الى الاستاد وما اقل ما ندعوك له ... 
موعدنا حيث يجب ان يتواجد الرجال فى ذلك اليوم ...ولنترك مشاهدة التلفاز للمؤلفة قلوبهم والمحبين القشرة اما صفوة الارض فمكانها حيث يجب ان تكون فلاتراجع عن النصر ولا خزلان من كل قارئ لهذا البوست وماعليك الا التسجيل ووضع رقم موبايلك من اجل المريخ ومن اجل قطع لسان الكارهين لتاريخنا ومريخنا



 :1 (17): حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ده الكلام.....
وده يوم الرجال......
جاهزييييييييييييين......
علم وحسم.........
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*سجل عندك يا ريس 
وسأحضر للخرطوم خصيصا لهذا اليوم
اللهم أنصرنا يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

زعيمنا ورئيسنا الحبيب عبدالعظيم
لا املك الا ان اقول انه يومكم انتم 
وكفي
وانت تدرك معني ما كتبته
...




تسلم ياريس وسوف تجدنا في الموعد ومافي تراجع
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

منصورين باذن الله..وان شاءالله ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير



برنسيسه دعواتك زاد للمعركه ... تسلمي ياملكه يابنت الرجال وربنا يذيدك من نعمه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ده الكلام.....
وده يوم الرجال......
جاهزييييييييييييين......
علم وحسم.........



ابشر ياسر .. مادام فينا رجال وصفوه زيك ماحاتجينا عوجه وتسلم ياتلب
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أن شاء الله
من داخل الاستاد
والله يكفينا شر العوارض
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سجل عندك يا ريس 
وسأحضر للخرطوم خصيصا لهذا اليوم
اللهم أنصرنا يا كريم



‏

تسلم مايقومابي ومافي يوم خزلتنا ولااتراجعت تسلم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

أن شاء الله
من داخل الاستاد
والله يكفينا شر العوارض



تسلم معتز ياارباب وسجل موبايلك ضروري نحتاجه لبعض الترتيبات
‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نكون أو لانكون ... وبإذن الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد سيكون النصر للمريخ في موقعة هلهلة الهليل ...

وإن شاء الله سيتحقق النصر بهتافاتكم أنتم بدعمكم ومؤازرتكم بتشجيعكم المتواصل .. لا للتخازل لا للتهاون فلنحضر جميعاً إلي الإستاد من أجل المريخ من أجل أن يعود الممتاز إلي حيث يجب أن يكون ...

سجل إسمك ورقم الهاتف حتي تنضم إلي لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر .. وسيتم التنسيق والإتصال بالجميع لتكوين رابطة واحدة موحدة من أعضاء المنبر للوقوف خلف الزعيم في مباراة القمة ... لدينا الآن كل معينات التشجيع ( 133 مريلة بإسم المنبر و 5 نوبات وأعلام وشعارات ) ونسعي لجمع الأعضاء في مكان واحد بالإستاد لتنظيم التشجيع وتوحيد الزي .. كل ماعليك هو تسجيل الإسم ورقم الهاتف ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

:1 (17): حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



 
 الأخت تينا ... المعني واضح من البوست نرجوا التريث قبل الرد وإطلاق الأحكام ...

إجتمعنا اليوم بلجنة التعبئة وإتفقنا علي تكوين رابطة من أعضاء المنبر وتم فتح هذا البوست للتسجيل ...

الغرض من البوست تعبئة الجماهير وحث الأعضاء علي التشجيع من داخل الإستاد ومن مكان واحد بدل المشاهدة من التلفاز والتفرغ للتنظير .. فالمريخ يحتاج لجماهيره اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضي ويجب أن نكون حضوراً بالإستاد داعمين ومؤازرين ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفق ياحبيب وشدو حيلكم ونحن معاكم بالدعوات وقلوبنا بالتاكيد 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*سجل عندك خمسة من الصفوة سيكونون عندك يوم المعترك هذا تلفون أحدهم 0912470847 اسمه هاشم أحمد منهل سأخبره ليجهز لكم خمسة رجال ...سأرسل له مصاريف تذاكرهم وترحيلهم وحق العشى (بوش بس)........هذا هو تلفونى 0046765689928 ......ربنا معاكم
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

سجل عندك خمسة من الصفوة سيكونون عندك يوم المعترك هذا تلفون أحدهم 0912470847 اسمه هاشم أحمد منهل سأخبره ليجهز لكم خمسة رجال ...سأرسل له مصاريف تذاكرهم وترحيلهم وحق العشى (بوش بس)........هذا هو تلفونى 0046765689928 ......ربنا معاكم



ياسلام عليك أخي يوسف ... وإن شاء الله سيتم التنسيق معهم ...
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ياسلام عليك أخي يوسف ... وإن شاء الله سيتم التنسيق معهم ...





ان شاء الله بس فى مبارتين مع الخرطوم والجزيرة فى قمة الحماس الناس ما تنساها بالنسبة للشباب ان شاء الله يكونوا جاهزين البعتذر بكون فى بديلو باذن الله
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ربنا يوفق ياحبيب وشدو حيلكم ونحن معاكم بالدعوات وقلوبنا بالتاكيد 



تسلم اخي الرائع الغسينابي والدعاء سنام النصر بأذن الله وربنا يدينا الفي المراد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سجل وما تشاور
الرقم توجد منه نسخه في محلات كتيرة
يمكن تسجيل الرقم بكل نقاط المراقبة 


عبئ يامجدالدين
وأدفن ياعابدين
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					





ان شاء الله بس فى مبارتين مع الخرطوم والجزيرة فى قمة الحماس الناس ما تنساها بالنسبة للشباب ان شاء الله يكونوا جاهزين البعتذر بكون فى بديلو باذن الله



‏

اتخيل لو الواحد مامريخابي والزيك ما اخوه ... تسلم يوسف ويارب دائما سالم وغانم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

سجل وما تشاور
الرقم توجد منه نسخه في محلات كتيرة
يمكن تسجيل الرقم بكل نقاط المراقبة 


عبئ يامجدالدين
وأدفن ياعابدين



دائما في قلب المعركه يانصر الدين ... بكم تطمئن القلوب تسلم حطب النار
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*سجل أنا حضور إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*اليوم ده لو ما وففنـــا مع الزعيـــم فايدتنه شنــو طيب
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*منصورين بإذن واحد أحد ...

وانشاء الله غالبين وغلب تتحدث عنه الركبان ...

لكن يا أستاذ عنوان البوست دة شككني في روحي مابالغت ؟؟؟:Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بسم الله وبسم الكيان الشامخ وبسم الصفوة في جميع اركان الارض ، المريخ تاريخ وعز وانجازات ، نكون او نكون ..( الصــــفوة كانت في الميعاد و الأحمــر الوهــــاج قدل انت الزعيم أصل الهــــوى وملك النجوم انت البطـــل) هو البطل بالهتاف هو البطل بالتشجيع هو البطل بالوقفة والتضحيه ،وهذا اقل مانقدمه للزعيم . 
وبإذن الله منصورين نصرا مؤزراً ، ونحتفل معاً بعودة الكأس الي معرض الانجازات المحملوة جواً .
لنكن يد واحدة ، مجموعة واحدة داخل المدرجات .

نادينا ينادينا لا كبير علي المريخ .. لنقف صفاً واحداً ونزين المدرجات بالاحمر و الاصفر ..




*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*ابواخلاص معكم بالدعوات بس اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب ؟ لانو خارج البلاد
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*من بدريييييييييييي في الجنوبية ان شاء الله ومنها للقلعة الساعة 10 للاحتفال بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*سجل عندك 
محمد عماد
0929590697
لله معنا فمن علينا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبده
					

من بدريييييييييييي في الجنوبية ان شاء الله ومنها للقلعة الساعة 10 للاحتفال بإذن واحد أحد



ده الكلام انتم الصفوة وسند المريخ ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا ..

نحن معاك من بدريييي بس عاوزين نخش كلنا مع بعض ونقعد في مكان واحد لنشكل
لوحة يتحدث عنها الاجيال ..

لو امكن ادراج رقم الهاتف لو مافي العام في الخاص .

ابشر بالخير ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

اليوم ده لو ما وففنـــا مع الزعيـــم فايدتنه شنــو طيب



موش عليك الله ربنا يوفقنا يارب 

لو امكن ادراج رقم الهاتف الخاص بك ليتم التنسيق قبل الدخول للاستاد
في العام او الخاص .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

سجل أنا حضور إن شاء الله



jafaros يديك العافية وتقدر تقيف مع اخوانك لدعم الزعيم ..

ادراج الهاتف في العام او الخاص للتنسيق .. مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*عظمة حتلقانا قدامك ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*دا الشغل و لنتفاكر من بدري قبل الفاس تقع في الراس
                        	*

----------


## looly

*ربنا يوفقكم ويكلل مجهودكم بالنصر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

ابواخلاص معكم بالدعوات بس اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب ؟ لانو خارج البلاد



الله يديك العافية ياصفوة دعواتكم ان شاء الله مستجابة .. ونفرح يارب كلنا مع انتصار الزعيم 

وربنا يرد غربتكم ويعينكم .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عماد
					

سجل عندك 
محمد عماد
0929590697
لله معنا فمن علينا



ونعم بالله .. الحبيب محمد عماد الصفوة.. المدرجات حقتنا ونحن لها .


*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*والله ياسيدى اتمنى ان اكون فى العاصمه فى ذلك اليوم ولكن بالدعوات الصالحات معكم 
وعندى اقتراح اتمنى ان يبدا من مباره الخرطوم ثم جزيره الفيل  ليكون التنسيق 
افضل لمعرفه جميع الاعضاء بعضهم البعض وبعد كره الخرطوم نقيم التجربه
ونناقش كيفيه التجمع لكره الجزيره وبعد كره الجزيره اكيد حيكون كل الاعضاء
عرفو بعضهم البعض ومن ثم المباره المهمه امام الجلافيط نكون قد كونا مجموعه كبيره
 من الجماهيرواى واحد لوجا معاه ثلاثه من اصدقائه اكيد حنسيطر على الزريبه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

دا الشغل و لنتفاكر من بدري قبل الفاس تقع في الراس



ده الكلام الصاح بي وقفتنا مع بعض وبي صوت واحد فوق فوق مريخنا فوق 
ان شاء الله الفأس حاتقع في راس الرشاشات ويرجع الملك لقلعة الانجازات والتاريخ 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

والله ياسيدى اتمنى ان اكون فى العاصمه فى ذلك اليوم ولكن بالدعوات الصالحات معكم 
وعندى اقتراح اتمنى ان يبدا من مباره الخرطوم ثم جزيره الفيل  ليكون التنسيق 
افضل لمعرفه جميع الاعضاء بعضهم البعض وبعد كره الخرطوم نقيم التجربه
ونناقش كيفيه التجمع لكره الجزيره وبعد كره الجزيره اكيد حيكون كل الاعضاء
عرفو بعضهم البعض ومن ثم المباره المهمه امام الجلافيط نكون قد كونا مجموعه كبيره
 من الجماهيرواى واحد لوجا معاه ثلاثه من اصدقائه اكيد حنسيطر على الزريبه



كلام سليم مليون في المية .. واقتراح في محلو 

نتمنا من الاعضاء كتابة ارقام الهواتف ليتم التجمع والتنسيق للمباريات المذكورة .

يديك الف عافية ودعواتك مستجابة ان شاء الله .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة looly
					

ربنا يوفقكم ويكلل مجهودكم بالنصر ان شاء الله



آمــــــــــــين يارب .. دعواتكم ياصفوة 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فوووووووووووووق فووووووق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*اليوم يومكم يا عبد العظيم وياريت كنا داخل السودان لتروا العجب العجاب نحن معكم من على البعد من ارض زايد الخير ومن دبي دانة الدنيا وروض ربيعها الاخضر ربنا يوفق الزعيم ويخزي الجلافيط 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ليس لنا غير الدعوات الصالحات بالنصر المنتظر
ان شاء الله منصورين منصورين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

اليوم ده لو ما وففنـــا مع الزعيـــم فايدتنه شنــو طيب



عليك نور أخي مريخابي ...فنحن مشجعي الزعيم ومكاننا في الإستاد ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحن ان شاء الله حضور داوي داخل الاستاد ونتمنى ان يمدنا المولى عز وجل بتوفيقه وينصرنا نصرا مؤزرا نستحقه
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*النصر حليفنا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*من إبداعات الرائع عبد العظيم حاج عمر 


المريخ روعة إستاد 
المريخ ميراث أجداد 
ويلا نأمنوا للأحفاد 
ويلا ياصفوة 
إنت وصاحبك للإستاد 
نكون القدوة لكل أفريقيا 
ونحن السادة ونحن أسياد 
مين يتجرأ ويرفع صوته 
والتاريخ بكل فصوله بقول الصفوة 
وكيف ياصفوة تكون فراجة 
إنت وصاحبك وكلنا نحضر 
عشان مريخنا يكون فى القمة 
والحساد تقعد تتلمة 
يلا ياصفوة لازم تطلع 
وشيل لكلاشك 
علمك نوبتك 
وحتى قميصك يكون بالأحمر 
وجوه فى قلبك صورة إيداهو 
القدم روحى عشانك إنت 
عشان أولادنا تكون الصفوة 
عشان النجمة تزيد فى العالى 
أرفع حيلك 
إنت وصاحبك لازم تهدر تخلص تصرخ 
يا إيداهو لن نستسلم 
لن نتراجع 
يلا ياصفوة 
إنت وصاحبك للإستاد 
نقاتل نهدر ومانستسلم 
لاننا صفوة 
ودايماً قدوة
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

من إبداعات الرائع عبد العظيم حاج عمر 


المريخ روعة إستاد 
المريخ ميراث أجداد 
ويلا نأمنوا للأحفاد 
ويلا ياصفوة 
إنت وصاحبك للإستاد 
نكون القدوة لكل أفريقيا 
ونحن السادة ونحن أسياد 
مين يتجرأ ويرفع صوته 
والتاريخ بكل فصوله بقول الصفوة 
وكيف ياصفوة تكون فراجة 
إنت وصاحبك وكلنا نحضر 
عشان مريخنا يكون فى القمة 
والحساد تقعد تتلمة 
يلا ياصفوة لازم تطلع 
وشيل لكلاشك 
علمك نوبتك 
وحتى قميصك يكون بالأحمر 
وجوه فى قلبك صورة إيداهو 
القدم روحى عشانك إنت 
عشان أولادنا تكون الصفوة 
عشان النجمة تزيد فى العالى 
أرفع حيلك 
إنت وصاحبك لازم تهدر تخلص تصرخ 
يا إيداهو لن نستسلم 
لن نتراجع 
يلا ياصفوة 
إنت وصاحبك للإستاد 
نقاتل نهدر ومانستسلم 
لاننا صفوة 
ودايماً قدوة




عبد العظيم حاج عمر وكفي ..

*

----------


## الحارث

*ان شاء الله جوه ونساعد الابطال علي دفن الجلايط داخل المقبرة
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

**  شفتو يا جماعة يوم 9/11 بقت تجي سريعة كيف؟
دة رقم تلفون 0911838737 الكلاكلة الوحدة مربع 3

*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*منصورين باذن الله وتمنيت لو كنت بالسودان
لكنت أول من يدخل الاستاد اللهم انصر الزعيم
وابعد عنا حسد الحاسدين والمشعوذين و الدجالين
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ... 
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ان شاء الله فى هذا اليوم اكون معكم بالدعاء من الحرميين لاداء فريضة الحج وان شاءالله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*منتصرين باذن الله يا جميل وربنا يدينا اللى فى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً ...

فوووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

ان شاء الله فى هذا اليوم اكون معكم بالدعاء من الحرميين لاداء فريضة الحج وان شاءالله منتصرين



إن شاء الله يا رب يا كريم ... كتر من الدعوات ياغالي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نحن ان شاء الله حضور داوي داخل الاستاد ونتمنى ان يمدنا المولى عز وجل بتوفيقه وينصرنا نصرا مؤزرا نستحقه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

ان شاء الله جوه ونساعد الابطال علي دفن الجلايط داخل المقبرة



مليون في المية ياصفوة وياريت أرقام تلفوناتكم للتنسيق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					

* شفتو يا جماعة يوم 9/11 بقت تجي سريعة كيف؟
دة رقم تلفون 0911838737 الكلاكلة الوحدة مربع 3




تسلم ياصفوة ..
الكورة يوم 11 وإحتمال تتأجل ... وإن شاء الله سيتم الإتصال بك للتنسيق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حبيب
					

منصورين باذن الله وتمنيت لو كنت بالسودان

لكنت أول من يدخل الاستاد اللهم انصر الزعيم
وابعد عنا حسد الحاسدين والمشعوذين و الدجالين

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ... 



آمــــــــــين يارب
*

----------


## Deimos

*لن نقف مكتوفي الأيدي بينما يحتاجنا الزعيم .. فلنعمل منذ الآن ولنكن يداً واحدة وجسداً واحداً داخل الإستاد ...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اللهم ياجبار السموات والارض .. رفعنا اليك اكفنا متضرعين باسمك العظيم الاعظم ان تنصرنا نصرا تتحدث به الايام وان ترد كيد السحره والدجالين عنا فقد كفروا بك بتقربهم للشيطان فاجعل تدميرهم في تدبيرهم وتقبل دعاءنا آمييين... فوووووووق
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*اخي عبد العظيم والله لو في امكانية اعمل خروج وعودة واجي واشجع معاكم كان جيت لكن اههههها 
الله يدينا الفي مردانا 
ولك التحية  دووووووووووووووووووووم يا رااااااااااااااجل ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*شكرا لك يا اخى مرهف دائما المريخ فى حدقات عيوننا واننا اشداء فى الحرب وثبات عند المواجه كتائب المريخ المقاتله هى التى استخرجها كروجر من قائم اللاعبين واعتقد انهم يحققون ما نصبوا اليه 
نحن مريخاب المهجر نشاق لكم كثيرا وتحت الطلب
*

----------


## بحاري

*



حضوووورر   ان  شاء  الله 
*

----------


## sonstar

*كلام يسر العين والقلب ده الكلام الجد
يجب عدم اهمال التحكيم
وعدم اهمال السحره
والباقي بإذن الله بتم بتوحد الصفوة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لله درّك يا عبدالعظيم وكفى
*

----------


## senba

*هذا يوم لا نحتاج فيه للدعوة حتى ناتى!!!! انه يوم جمهور المريخ قبل كل شئ وبس انشالله ربنا يطول فى الايام
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*لك كل الود والتقدير اخي الغالي عبد العظيم
هنا يكرم المرء او يهان تلك هي ساعة القاء والوقفة الحقيقية
هنا يظهر المعدن الحقيقي هنا يتساقط الدخلا احيك علي همتك العالية 
وحسك لكل احباب الزعيم بالوقفة المشرفة في الملحمة الكبري 


من البعد لن اقف مكتوف اليدين وانا اري اقرني يقومون بجهود مقدرة للظفر بالنصر الكاسح
في يوم كسح الالقام 
انشا الله سابزل قصاري جهدي بل جله للحضور الي ارض المعركة في اليوم الموعود حتي لو اصبح الحضور ليوم واحد
لنقف صفا واحدا يوم القاء
في السودان0912283733    في العدم اعوز بالله 00971507976500
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*والله لن نتخاذل سنكون السابقون للاستاد فقط نسأل الله ان يكفينا شر العوارض    ..... وانه النصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*تسلم ياملك
الحمد لله سرنا ورا الزعيم الي عطبرة في ليلة عصيبة
وسرنا ورائه الي مدني مرتين ولم نوفق في السفر لكسلا وبورتسودان وكادوقلي
معاك يامريخ في الحلوة والمرة
سجل عندك اول الحضور ان شاء الله
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

 الأخت تينا ... المعني واضح من البوست نرجوا التريث قبل الرد وإطلاق الأحكام ...

إجتمعنا اليوم بلجنة التعبئة وإتفقنا علي تكوين رابطة من أعضاء المنبر وتم فتح هذا البوست للتسجيل ...

الغرض من البوست تعبئة الجماهير وحث الأعضاء علي التشجيع من داخل الإستاد ومن مكان واحد بدل المشاهدة من التلفاز والتفرغ للتنظير .. فالمريخ يحتاج لجماهيره اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضي ويجب أن نكون حضوراً بالإستاد داعمين ومؤازرين ...



 اولا تسلم يا24 علي الاخلاق العاليه والرد كنت اتمني من صاحب البوست ان يكون اكثر حكمه والرد علي كما فعل مع الجميع ولكن الظاهر النفس مازالت بها احقاد انا ليس مسئوله عنها
ثانيا ليتي فهمت خطا ولكن هذا لم يحدث والدليل ردت علي حسب الموضح بالون
ثالثا ماكان يعنيه ممكن ترجع له
رابعا لواراد فعل شي كان يكون بطريق لبقه اكثر من ذلك 
خامسا ليس مقصور عليكم فقط معشر الرجال نحن ممكن نساهم فيه ولو اردت ان تعرف كيف ممكن ترجع لرياض ليعرفك ماذا جهزت 
واسفه لو كتبت كلمه زعلتك انت في شخصك واعتزر لك ولكن ردي من حزني علي مافعله صاحب البوست
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

اخي عبد العظيم والله لو في امكانية اعمل خروج وعودة واجي واشجع معاكم كان جيت لكن اههههها 
الله يدينا الفي مردانا 
ولك التحية  دووووووووووووووووووووم يا رااااااااااااااجل ياصفوة



تسلم محمد عبدالرحيم يارائع وربنا ينصرنا ويكفينا شر المحن والعوارض
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*‏






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					





حضوووورر   ان  شاء  الله 



تسلم بحاري ودائما انت في المقدمه .. والدهب لايصدأ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

كلام يسر العين والقلب ده الكلام الجد
يجب عدم اهمال التحكيم
وعدم اهمال السحره
والباقي بإذن الله بتم بتوحد الصفوة



لك الود اخي وربنا يوفقنا ويقهر الوهم والعوارض
‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*بأذن الواحد احد
سننتصر ونهزمهم شر هزيمة
سنسعي بقدر الامكان من اجل ان نكون حضورا في ذلك اليوم
وما التوفيق الا من عند الله

والقادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

لله درّك يا عبدالعظيم وكفى



أحرفك قلاده شرف اعتز بها ماحيت وربنا يقدرنا نقدم مايرفع الرأس وينصر الزعيم علي عوارض هذا الزمان ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اولا تسلم يا24 علي الاخلاق العاليه والرد كنت اتمني من صاحب البوست ان يكون اكثر حكمه والرد علي كما فعل مع الجميع ولكن الظاهر النفس مازالت بها احقاد انا ليس مسئوله عنها
ثانيا ليتي فهمت خطا ولكن هذا لم يحدث والدليل ردت علي حسب الموضح بالون
ثالثا ماكان يعنيه ممكن ترجع له
رابعا لواراد فعل شي كان يكون بطريق لبقه اكثر من ذلك 
خامسا ليس مقصور عليكم فقط معشر الرجال نحن ممكن نساهم فيه ولو اردت ان تعرف كيف ممكن ترجع لرياض ليعرفك ماذا جهزت 
واسفه لو كتبت كلمه زعلتك انت في شخصك واعتزر لك ولكن ردي من حزني علي مافعله صاحب البوست



الأخت تينا .. لو لا أني أعلم ما يقصده لما قمت بالرد بالنيابة عنه وذلك لأني كنت حضوراً ومعنا الأخ مجد الدين عندما قام عبد العظيم بكتابة البوست وذلك بعد الإجتماع مباشرة من مقهي إنترنت بكوبر .. وقد تابعنا معه الموضوع كلمة بكلمة ... 
فالغرض من البوست تعبئة الجماهير وحثهم للتشجيع من داخل الإستاد فقط لاغير .. والمقصود من تخصيص الرجال دون النساء لأنهم الفئة التي تؤازر الزعيم من داخل الإستاد والتي يمكن إستخدامها في تكوين رابطة ..
أخيراً أختي تينا أرجو منك عدم الخوض في الموضوع كما فعل عبد العظيم لأنه عبارة عن سوء تفاهم وحتي لا يتضخم أكثر ويؤثر في مجري البوست .. والعفو والعافية ...
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سجل عندك يا ريس 
وسأحضر للخرطوم خصيصا لهذا اليوم
اللهم أنصرنا يا كريم



 سجل عندك واحد محجوب وصلحوا بعبد العزيز ولا مجد الدين بالطوه
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*لو الكورة في موعدها يوم 9 سجلوني معاكم لأنو ايام العيد بكون في الجزيرة
*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووق ياصفوة ماشين كويس ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووق ياصفوة ...

دايرين نولع الإستاد نـــــــــــــــــــــــــار وحضوركم واجب وطني ...

سجل إسمك ورقم الهاتف ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 82 

aaddil, مايقومابي, مانديلا-89, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمد حبيب, محمد خيرى, محمد عماد, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, أحمد عبد القادر, محمد عبده, أحمر الهوي, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, معتز المكى, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, المحترف, الامين بكرى, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الصادق الشايب الجيلي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, النافعابى, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ابوحجيل, احمد الحلفاوى, ارخبيل, اواب محمد, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali, بحاري, تينا, hass6666, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حاكم خيرى حاكم, دييجو ميليتو, جواندي, يوسف سالم, جنوبى, jafaros, looly, makkawi, راشد مرجي, رياض عباس بخيت, رزان عبيد, صديق, صخر, RED PLANET, senba, shdaad, sheeko6, sonstar, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين القيفى, عامر بحيري, عاشق الصفوة, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالباقي عمر, wadalhaja, yassirali66, هشام احمدموسى, ناصر عبد الحليم, ود من الله, ود البقعة, وداللعوته, ودالعلياب, ودالعقيد, ودادنتود, نصرالدين أحمد علي, كته
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فووووووووووووق 

الحضور واجب والدخول في شكل جماعات يجعل المدرجات اكثر قوة ..
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*ياليتنى كنت قريب . بالمناسبة متعود من زمن الجهل مع اولاد الحله (الصحافه) بنأجر الحافله ونترحل مع المريخ حتى التمارين المهمه بس بعدة الشقة بيننا وبين من نحب ولله درك يا مريخ .. ونسال الله ان يعيد لنا زكرى مباراة الضباح فما اشبه الليلة بالبارحه ... ربنا يتولى الضباح (ايداهور) .
*

----------


## جلابي

*انا في محاولات للسفر للسودان لحضور المباراة واذا ربنا سهل ساكون اول الموجودين حتي لو اضطريت اذهب للاستاد من المطار واذا ما سهل رب العالمين فقلوبنا معاكم والبركة فيكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

ياليتنى كنت قريب . بالمناسبة متعود من زمن الجهل مع اولاد الحله (الصحافه) بنأجر الحافله ونترحل مع المريخ حتى التمارين المهمه بس بعدة الشقة بيننا وبين من نحب ولله درك يا مريخ .. ونسال الله ان يعيد لنا زكرى مباراة الضباح فما اشبه الليلة بالبارحه ... ربنا يتولى الضباح (ايداهور) .



 اميييييييييييييييين ببركة دعواتك يارب وتسلم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلابي
					

انا في محاولات للسفر للسودان لحضور المباراة واذا ربنا سهل ساكون اول الموجودين حتي لو اضطريت اذهب للاستاد من المطار واذا ما سهل رب العالمين فقلوبنا معاكم والبركة فيكم



ربنا يردك سالم  ويحفظك من كل بلاء وتسلم
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بقلوبنا معكم يا عظمه ..


*

----------


## zaeim84

*باذن الواحد الاحد نحن لها
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الزعيم المارد الاحمر تاريخ البلد وهذا يكفينا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

* 

ناديـــــــــــــك يناديــــــــــــــــــك
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بقلوبنا معكم يا عظمه ..





تسلم ياريس ويارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abu ahmed
					

منصورين باذن الله



اميين اخى الغالى وربنا ينصرنا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

باذن الواحد الاحد نحن لها



تسلم من كل بلاء ولابد من التضافر لضربهم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

الزعيم المارد الاحمر تاريخ البلد وهذا يكفينا



 لك التحية ياغالى على حديثك الطيب
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*محبوبك يناديك فأجب النداء
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ايوووووووووووووووووه
ده الشغل
*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووق يا مريخنا

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ على شراذم الدجل و وجلافيط السحر والشعوذة .
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

اللهم أنصر المريخ على شراذم الدجل و وجلافيط السحر والشعوذة .



آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## azzreem

*منصورين ياذن الله يارئس وهزا هو يوم الرجال
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*منصورين باذن الله يارئس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اليوم الإجتماع الدوري للجنة التعبئة والجماهير والدعوة مفتوحة للجميع ...

المكان : حدائق شارع النيل المفتوحة غرب كوبري كوبر مقابل مدخل حدائق السلام
الزمان : اليوم الخميس 4/10/2010 م الساعة 7:30 مساءً

حضوركم يشرفنا ...
*

----------


## أوهاج

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*ارجو ان يتواصل البوست حتى الموعد الجديد للمباراة يوم 18/11 وتغير اسم البوست من يوم الرجال الى اى اسم اخر حتى ترضى الاخت تينا وبراحا يا عظمة بحق دامر المجذوب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

ارجو ان يتواصل البوست حتى الموعد الجديد للمباراة يوم 18/11 وتغير اسم البوست من يوم الرجال الى اى اسم اخر حتى ترضى الاخت تينا وبراحا يا عظمة بحق دامر المجذوب



تسلم حبيب الزعيم علي المرور ... وكلامك علي العين والرأس  ... تم اجراء مايرضيك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فوووووووووووووق وين الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ما تبقوا رقراق أبقوا يا ضل يا شموس
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*

يوم الرجال فقط

سجل معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ان شاء الله حضور باذن الله الواحد الاحد
يوم الضرب ويوم الخبيت ويوم الرجال وان شاء الله منصورين بس رسل لى رقم تلفونك 



*

----------


## Deimos

*يلا يا صفوة .. المباراة قربت وبعد ده حنبدأ الحصر ... سجل إسمك ورقم الهاتف ...
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*


الاسم : حسن يعقوب عبد الحميد
رقم التلفون : 0926163157
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*للاسف الشديد ما بكون معاكم حضور لوجودي في السعوديه لكن قلوبنا معكم وربنا ينصر الزعيم وعايزنكم تلقوا وجودهم بالتشجيع القوي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*ان لم نكن نحن للمريخ فمن يكون له ؟
           لكن ماعارفين فى شنو يوم 11/11 ؟
ساكون فى الموعد باذن الله يوم 18/11 و يوم 23/11 .
         نحن جنود المريخ فى كل المواقع و المعارك و الميادين .
النصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر باذن اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  القادر القهــــــــــــــــــار
*

----------


## قنوان

*الرجال بس يا عظمه؟
نحن زعلانين
وراكم وراكم بالصفقه وزغاريد النصر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حواء المريخ ستكون حضور باذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## Deimos

*يوم غد سيتم حصر الأعضاء .. 

سجل إسمك ورقم الهاتف ...
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بالتوفيق للزعيم و نسبة لانى خارج السودان ليس عندى غير الدعاء وان شاء الله منصورين
*

----------


## محمود المريخابي

*فرقة كوماندوز المريخ السرية مستعدة تماماً وقد اعدت كل الخطط الممكنة و كافة الاستارتيجيات لتحقيق الاهداف التي تم رسمها التي نوقشت في الاجتماع السري بحضور كل افراد الفرقة المنفذة للضربة الفجائية  والتي سوف نمهد بها الطريق لقوات التدخل السريع والتي سوف تكون لها الضربة القاضية لانهاء كافة انواع الاستهبال الهلالي والعبط وازالة مخلفات ما صنعه الاعلام الضلالي ومسح اثار القصف الذي مارسته الفرقة الخارجة عن القانون اليوسف محمدية
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قبل انتدعوني فقد دعوت نفسي 
وانشاء الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الله اكبر اساسي قبال تشكيلة الزعيم 
0912153920 
منصورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ان شاء الله 
بس اووووووع يكون في ناس شراب
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*ما احلاكم يا صفوه 
وانتم تزينون الملعب باللونين الاحمر والاصفر 
وتملؤن الملعب بالهتافات العاليه والتصفيق لمحبكم المريخ
لا اقول باني لم احضر ولكني حاضر في كل الاوقات من ارض الغربة من جدة غير ..
لكم الشكر وانتم تدعون الصفوه لمؤازره الصفوه 
 اخوكم سوسيوة - جدة 00966542330149
*

----------


## zahababeker

*كلنا معك يا زعيم بالقلوب والدعوات . ونصر بازن الله .
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*الاخ عبد العظيم كلنا معكم قلبا واحدا ,متمنين النصر لمريخنا العظيم ,والفوز في كل المحافل 
ولكم تمنيت ان اكون قريبا منكم حتي يتثني لي الحضور باكرا واحظي بشرف الوقوف مع كل الاخوان للتشجيع والدعاء لمريخنا الغالي ,ولكن وان بعدت المسافات فليس لنا ماهو اغلي من مريخنا الغالي 
الذي يشرفنا دائما ابدا فنحن معكم بقلوبنا ودعائنا اللهم انصر المريخ العظيم بتاج النصر واخرص كل الالسن
المعاديه لنا ولنجاحاتنا ,نعم من هنا انطلقنا من هنا كانت انجازاتنا والان نعود من جديد وبلا توفف ان شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*0912277910
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*باذن الله الواحد الاحد . ذلك اليوم يوم يسجل في سجلات التاريخ . باسطر من ذهب . وربنا يكف كيد الكائدين 
*

----------


## gaily

*ليس هنالك شك بان الرجال هم زاد المعركه لانهم المحرك الاساسى لكل المعينات للنصر المؤكد باذن الله
مع العلم بان الصفوه لايحتاجون للدعوات فهم اهل النصره أذا دعا داعى النداء ولاكن لامانع من التزكير وبث الحماث
وكم كان بودنا ان نكون من الموجين فى الصفوف الاماميه ولاكن أرادة الله هى الغالبه والبركه فى الموجودين 
ولاكن من على البعد واجبنا الدفعه المعنويه والتضرع بالدعاء للواحد القهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
اللهم ياناصر الحق بالحق انصرناااااااااااااااااا على أعائنا ياقادر ياكريم
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*إنشاء متقدم الصفوف بشعارى السودان والمريخ إنشاء الله بس ياصفوة إنتباه مادايرين إحتكاكات مع الهلالاب ودايرين اليوم دا يكون خالص للسودان وربنا يوفق منتخبنا الوطنى ونتذوق الإنتصار على غانا  منذ وقت مبكر إنشاء الله وتانى نلتفت لتشجيع المنتخب فقط أما الهلال فله يوم آخر أتفقنا ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*إنشاء الله يامناوى والنصر للسودان يارب
                        	*

----------


## كونى النجمه

*ومن منا لا يلبي نداء الحبيب
في الصفوف الاماميه انشاء الله

*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*كاني سمعت زول بينادي اسمي ؟؟ الله الله اكبر انا حاااااااااااضره 
تسسسلم ربنا يوفقكم ياااااااااااارب ونتمى المزيد من التقدم والابداع  للفريق :0144:
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*نحن نحضر بدون دعوة أو تعبئة مع أنو لا أحب دخول إستاد الهلال ولكن هذا الدخول له طعم خاص لانه من أجل تدمير وزلزلة والقضاء على الهلال داخل مقبرته وٍسأشكل حضوراً أنيقا باللون الأصفر والشال الأحمر وحماس المشجع المريخ ونهز الارض طولاً وعرضاً ونقتلع الممتاز إقتلاعا ونحتفل جوة الزريبة وبعدها ننقل الأفراح لشارع العرضة واستاد المريخ بس المهم الوقفة مع المريخ فى ماتبقى من مباريات وحس وتشجيعا للاعبين لتقديم الأفضل فى الفترة القادمة والله ولى التوفيق أما مكان تواجدى داخل الملعب سأكون مع الجميع وسأتحرك معكم من دار النادى يوم المباراة أنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امين الزعيم

*جاهزين للوقوف مع الزعيم في اي مكان في الدنيا 

مريخ السعد 

كم انت جميل يامريخ بي جمهورك الصفوه
                        	*

----------

